# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Jetstar Pacific về tay Vietnam Airlines, vẫn khai thác giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thủ tướng Chính phủ vừa ra Quyết định điều chuyển nguyên trạng quyền đại diện vốn Nhà nước tại Công ty Cổ phần Hàng không Jetstar Pacific đang do SCIC nắm giữ sang Tổng Công ty Hàng không Việt Nam (Vietnam Airlines). Sự điều chuyển này dự kiến sẽ hoàn tất trước ngày 15/2.

Jetstar Pacific Airlines (JPA) thuộc chủ sở hữu là Tổng Công ty Đầu tư và Kinh doanh vốn Nhà nước (SCIC - Bộ Tài chính) với 69,9% vốn và hợp tác với Tập đoàn Hàng không Qantas (nắm 27%). Sau nhiều năm hoạt động theo mô hình hàng không giá rẻ nhưng hãng này khai thác không hiệu quả, thua lỗ kéo dài do khó khăn về vốn.



Vốn Nhà nước của Jetstar Pacific sẽ được điều chuyển sang Vietnam Airliens
Dù đã thực hiện tái cơ cấu Jetstar Pacific nhưng cho đến nay tình hình của Jetstar Pacific cũng không mấy khả quan, vì vậy để giải quyết khó khăn Bộ Tài chính đã báo cáo Thủ tướng về việc chuyển giao vốn Nhà nước của Jetstar Pacific vào Vietnam Airlines, được cho là khả thi nhất để sắp xếp lại doanh nghiệp này.

Sau nhiều cuộc họp bàn, Thủ tướng Chính phủ đã chính thức có quyết định về việc điều chuyển nguyên trạng quyền đại diện vốn Nhà nước của Jetstar Pacific do SCIC nắm giữ sang cho Vietnam Airlines.

Hiện Vietnam Airlines chưa lên tiếng về việc này, nhưng SCIC cho báo giới biết: “SCIC đã đàm phán với Qantas và Vietnam Airlines nhiều điều khoản rõ ràng. Việc chuyển giao này là nguyên trạng và Vietnam Airlines sẽ tiếp nhận toàn bộ nghĩa vụ, trách nhiệm, quyền lợi của SCIC tại Jetstar Pacific. Vietnam Airlines sẽ kế thừa SCIC, sẽ đề cử người vào Hội đồng Quản trị của Jetstar Pacific”.

Trên thực tế, Vietnam Airlines đang là hãng hàng không đứng đầu tại Việt Nam khi chiếm tới 80% thị phần nội địa, còn Jetstar đứng ở vị trí thứ 2 với khoảng 17%. Như vậy, với việc điều chuyển vốn Nhà nước của Jetstar Picific sang Vietnam Airlines thì dư luận đã có nhiều ý kiến bày tỏ liệu có ảnh hưởng đến sự cạnh tranh trên thị trường hàng không hay không?

Về vấn đề này, trao đổi với PV Dân trí, ông Lại Xuân Thanh - Phó Cục trưởng Cục Hàng không Việt Nam khẳng định: “Với việc chuyển giao vốn này thì Vietnam Airlines chỉ nắm giữ về phần vốn và cử đại diện sang Jetstar Pacific tham gia vào Hội đồng Quản trị để điều hành quản lý chứ không phải là chuyển toàn bộ Jetstar Pacific về Vietnam Airlines, cũng không phải Jetstar Pacific sẽ trực thuộc Vietnam Airlines. Điều này có nghĩa là sau khi điều chuyển vốn thì Jetstar Pacific vẫn là 1 doanh nghiệp kinh doanh độc lập trong lĩnh vực hàng không”.

Cũng theo Cục phó Lại Xuân Thanh, sẽ không có những lo ngại về sự cạnh tranh trên thị trường, vì dù SCIC hay Vietnam Airlines nắm giữ vốn Nhà nước của Jetstar Pacific thì cũng không khác nhau là mấy, ngay cả thời kỳ trước kia Vietnam Airlines nắm giữ 82% vốn của Pacific thì cũng vẫn luôn có sự cạnh tranh với nhau.

Ngoài ra, ở phân khúc thị trường của Vietnam Airlines và Jetstar Pacific cũng khác nhau, sự hoạt động của các hàng không phải nằm trong sự quản lý của các cơ quan quản lý Nhà nước.

Về những thuận lợi trong hoạt động kinh doanh của Jetstar Pacific sau khi điều chuyển vốn Nhà nước sang Vietnam Airlines quản lý, Cục phó Lại Xuân Thanh cho rằng: “Cái khó khăn nhất của Jetstar Pacific là vốn, với tình trạng như thời gian qua thì Jetstar Pacific sẽ không thể tồn tại được tronh kinh doanh vận chuyển hàng không, vì thế với tiềm lực của Vietnam Airlines thì chắc chắn vấn đề tài chính sẽ sáng sủa hơn, Jetstar Pacific sẽ có nhiều cơ hội tốt hơn”.

Được biết, đáng lẽ đại hội cổ đông đã được tổ chức vào ngày hôm qua (17/1), tuy nhiên vì nhiều lí do các nhau nên các bên đã thống nhất lùi lại đến sau Tết Nguyên đán. Dự kiến, việc chuyển giao sẽ được hoàn tất trước ngày 15/2.

----------

